# Merry Xmas



## Sheepshape (Dec 16, 2012)

Percy and pals which you a very merry Xmas....Percy with the biscuit, Bonzo behind and Goliath with the hat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 16, 2012)

Very cool.  Is that a photo or a drawing?


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 16, 2012)

A pretty grainy picture from this morning (horrid wet conditions).

I couldn't say they wish EWE a merry Xmas as they are all very friendly rams.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 16, 2012)

Are they blue faced Leicesters? Cute!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, they are Blue Faced Leicester ram lambs. Goliath, for some reason, is at least twice the size of the other 5 (the other 3 are to the right and off shot).

Blue Faced Leicesters make lovely huge tame sheep as adults.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Very cool.  Is that a photo or a drawing?





			
				Sheepshape said:
			
		

> A pretty grainy picture from this morning (horrid wet conditions).
> 
> I couldn't say they wish EWE a merry Xmas as they are all very friendly rams.


It's kind of cool the way the graininess and rain makes it look like a drawing.


----------

